# Windows is unable to connect to the selected network.



## baggytheo (Aug 1, 2004)

"Windows is unable to connect to the selected network. The network may no longer be in range. Please refresh the list of available networks and try to connect again."


This is the message that my roommate is getting when trying to connect his wireless-b equipped laptop to my wireless-b wireless network that I am running from a Belkin45G router (&20mbps cable line) from 10 feet away. I am using WPA-PSK encryption for the network. When I run the network with encryption disabled, he can connect fine--but we have a high bandwidth internet service, live in a high-density residence area (lots of people to steal connection, who have in past) and as well he has some sensitive work data that he needs protected.

Please help.:4-dontkno


----------



## RevHavoc (May 8, 2007)

- Make sure the security wpa key and all settings are correct on the laptop.
- Go into the router's settings and switching between the standards of (G), G + B, and B. Try both G + B and B and restart your router (this can vary by model having this).
- Also, try resetting the connection on the laptop. This can be done by right clicking the lan tray > properties > repair. If you can't do that do start > run > cmd > ipconfig /release > ipconfig /renew. Either will reset it on the laptop's end.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect the real issue here is his laptop wireless may not support WPA.


----------

